# ND State Parks 2016



## campopup (Feb 14, 2013)

Updated rules for North Dakota state Parks - all campsites are by reservation no sites are first come first serve starting in 2016. This may be good and bad but if you travel a far distance to camp you will be assured of a site when you reserve


----------

